# DBSTALK Fantasy Football?



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Are any of you interested in a DBSTALK football league? I'll create a league if I can come up with 11 people besides myself.
I would prefer to do a draft and use Nfl.com s/w to run it.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'd join, I was wondering if anyone wanted to do this. Count me in.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Ok 10 more needed. I talked to John about him doing it but he told me he was to busy to do it.


----------



## JeffU (May 25, 2002)

I'd be interested


----------



## kmccoach (Jul 6, 2002)

I would like to do it. Count me in

Keith


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

What's the cost??? I'm interested, but the "Better Half" would kill me for spending money on something as "trivial" as fantasy football...


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

FREE!


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How many are in Rage?


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Count me in!


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

6 including me if everybody here joins. We need 6 more.
Don't forget to rank your players if you can't make the draft.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

FYI: IF you've shown interest then check your PMs for instructions on how to join. Only 3 on the list so far have joined while a few others haven't checked their PMs.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

What the hell, I'l' go in too, I've been meaning to get into fantasy football for sometime now.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

OK guys, we need more people for this fantasy league... We have Rage, Keith, Jeff and myself.

Its a free league so send a PM to Rage and he'll set you up with the password.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Bump


We got 5 now. If you have never played Fantasy football, its really easy and doesn't take much time. It will be a blast so send Rage a PM...


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

They can just post here and I'll contact them. There's 2 that haven't joined yet but they may when they get time. It doesn't appear Ray hangs around his PC all day. And I'm sure Steve will do it when he gets the time.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

cool, so only 5 more...


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I'm busy so send James the PM and he'll tell you how to join. He's now in charge of it.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope. I am only on mostly in the mornings before I get to work. I got everything set up, though...


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey Augie, I can't send you a PM. Whats up?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Ok looks like Augie is in. That makes 7. Any more?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

For any futher information please goto the below link

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5917


----------

